# Happy new owner!



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Dreams do come true, well at least they do for me anyway! I am officially now part of the altima se-r community!!! I bought a 05 super black altima se-r about 2 weeks ago, and I must say it is a wonderful machine. It was used with only 15k so the car does show some wear but nothing extremely noticeable. My decision was heavily influenced by my brother in laws purchase of a 06 smoke se-r, so the second I went for a drive in his I knew I had to have one. I'm still a student with a decent job so the brand new 06 was out of the question. I do have one question and it involves the exhaust. I start to hear like a high pitched noise when I reach 4k rpms through all gears. Its not a rattle but a high pitched noise. If anyone else has ever had this problem or has any suggestions I would really appreciate it! I should be installing a nismo cai very soon to! Thanks


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

When you say "high-pitched noise", what kind of noise is it? Sounds like a funny question, but it will definately help determine what it is. And congrats on the new car, looked at one myself, but got the 3.5SE instead. You get manual or auto? Also, excellent choice on the Nismo CAI, I got one and love it. Be sure you don't over-oil the filter when you clean it, as I did. Some oil came through and blew the MAF. It cost twice as much as the intake.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey watson,
This might sound odd but the only sound that I really can compare the noise to is,well a high pitched noise kinda like maybe something is loose inside the exhaust or mid pipe. Its really hard to explain what the noise is so I apologize if the description is not clear enough and thanks for the quick response. Its a 6spd manual and I was really really close to buying a 3.5 SE myself, but opted for the se-r. I really like both models they are great cars. I saw that you are from macon ga.  Thats cool because I used to travel back and forth going to school at Georgia Southern University. Well, if you have any more suggestions they would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There's really nothing I know of that would be loose in the midpipe, but I did have a friend that had a loose baffle in his muffler. You could hear it vibrate when he got into the higher rpms. We never really did anything about it. But being your car is pretty new, swing by your dealer and see if they can figure out something...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> There's really nothing I know of that would be loose in the midpipe, but I did have a friend that had a loose baffle in his muffler. You could hear it vibrate when he got into the higher rpms. We never really did anything about it. But being your car is pretty new, swing by your dealer and see if they can figure out something...


not tooo sure about it.. but .. does the VQ have a cvtc like the qr ? because if it does.. that's it.. when i hit 3,500- to 4k rpm that ish opens up.. not like a v-tec .. but it does open up and boy that sound is music to my ears.. not sure but it could be that


----------

